# Maxant 3100/1400



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Side by side comparison. Amazing what 8" more diameter can give you.
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1052700_10200885293607276_967711639_o.jpg


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Is that "mantown" ?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Luckily my wife likes the man cave decor. Don't think it would pass a Martha Stewart inspection though.


----------

